# TENOR TOURNAMENT (Bonus Matchup): Schipa vs Wunderlich



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

These are two singers that I wanted to include in the tournament but as you know...repertoire. So here they are singing Donizetti in their native languages. More things for you to compare 

Tito Schipa, Italy, 1889-1965






Fritz Wunderlich, Germany, 1930-1966






Who's singing did you prefer and why? And don't you dare penalize Wunderlich because you're not used to the Deutsch! :lol: but after you talk about the singing...how did you feel about the German?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Schipa's plaintive, oboe-like timbre seems made for this music, and he brings his expected sensitivity to phrasing and dynamics. It can't match the extraordinary display of technique in the service of expression that Caruso brought to the aria in 1904, but then Caruso didn't match that later either, and one might even prefer Schipa's gentleness and restraint.

I wish I could ignore the German lyrics - why not Italian? Language really does matter in singing - not merely which language you use, but how you use and project it. But even disregarding this I wouldn't find Wunderlich so endearing as Schipa, who I'd prefer to just about anyone in this repertoire.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Wunderlich is the only German tenor that I don’t mind singing Italian arias in German. But, though I don’t worship Schipa, he is unbeatable singing this aria. This is a quintessential Italian role, Italian beats German.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Wunderlich is one of my favourite singers and had one of the most headily beautiful tenor voices I've ever heard. It's a great shame he got to record so few Italian roles in the original language, but we are lucky to have what we do. Regardless of the language, his liquid legato stays in tact. I adore him and will put up with the German just to hear that gorgeous voice in this music.

I just wish he wasn't pitted against Schipa in his best repertoire. Schipa's _Una furtiva lagrima_ is a classic and I'd say unbeatable by any other tenor I've heard. If Wunderlich had been singing in Italian it might have been closer. As it is I have to give the palm to Schipa.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Oh this is so close it's unfair!

I think this poll should have been along the lines of the Fidelio/Leonore poll on another thread. The choice should have been between Schipa/Wunderlich or Neither (and the neither option wouldn't have got any votes).

I'm going to have to go with Schipa, for all the reasons given above.

N.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a problem -- and it is completely my own. I really cannot appreciate either a different language being sung in an aria that I am very familiar with nor can I appreciate a different interpretation of the written music (as in Wunderlich's ending of the aria).
I can think of many other singers who perform this aria to the point that I want to yell "bis," but neither of these two are it.
By process of elimination, Schipa gets my vote.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Schipa all the way for me. Wonderful open top register, immaculate performance!
I was able to abstract from the language problem (I think) but, vocally, Wunderlich's rendition was less appealing to my ears, especially when heard back to back with Schipa's. His vocal lines were elaborate but sounded as if he was controlling his breath, especially at the top, resulting in less free sound emission. It didn't quite fit the character of Nemorino, in my opinion. Elaborate vs open. So my vote has been cast (Schipa).


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Both absolutely gorgeous. I was prepared to like Fritz better as my sister the voice teacher swears by his voice. I did not know Shipa but was blown away with his singing. It was beyond gorgeous and gripped me emotionally more than Fritz's did. I thought the German was very beautiful in it's own way.


----------

